# Well there goes the pretty nice monogrammed dog bed!



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I let them out to go potty no longer than 15 minutes ago. Ugh, why I am always in this category?! LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

One word..... KURANDA.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nooooooooooooo... Bailey's shows up in a few days. If he makes a chew toy out of it, I'll kill him!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

They just looooove their beds! They each have their on in my laundry room and I got this big one so they could lounge on it on the front porch. Oh well, I hope they like laying on bricks just as well!!! haha


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember coming home once to two other dogs I had. I had them gated in the mud area with a big round bed, came home to what looked like snow, filling covered the whole area. The two dogs just sat there wagging their tails as happy as can be. It was the funniest site.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh no!!!! BAD DOGGIES!!!! LOL That is totally something Tucker would do.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just close your eyes and imagine the fun they had playing tug of war with it, running off with bits of the prize. Their pure joy at tearing up the innards. It will make you laugh.

Next time: don't pay extra for the monogram!

btw,_ I love your house. I've admired that floor plans for years.!_

_oh, no, my fingers slipped and now I'm stuck in italics._


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

All I see is a very nice house with a nice large yard and two beautiful goldens and a little white/tan dog. Where do you see a bed? :


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

hahaha oh my god im sorry to be laughing cause that really sucks about the new bed, but my goodness, is this ever hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhahahahahha 

Gotta love 'em!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

im sorry im laughing too..loud. haha
those pictures are priceless. 

Your house is beautiful and the yard looks amazing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh boy I've been there, too many times to count! My Toby (nator) single handedly destroyed:

1. an orthopedic bed
2. a cool bed
3. a magnet bed purchased to help with arthritic issues (didn't work, don't waste your money)
4. Three cheaper replacement beds.
5. Two crate beds. 

Only one bed withstood the Toby test and oh did he try to destroy it. That bed came from Costco.

We gave up. He then turned to floor rugs. Right now he's just upturning them for me, though he has been known to nibble on the backings (Bad Toby!). On cleaning days it helps me Swiffer and vacuum. Oh, and he's turning 7 years old tomorrow, and still going strong with the mischief.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you guys for the compliments! My husband's dreams for lawn of the month is slowly fading one monstrous hole, dog bed, and stuffed toy at a time. haha

I finally had my two to where they didn't shred things anymore. I had a foster come stay with us a few months ago. She was extemely overweight. Couldn't play, could barely walk. We ended up adopting her. I've managed to get almost 25 pounds off of her. She has turned into a very different dog. She is now very hyper and is like the squirrel off of the "Over the Hedge" movie. She has turned my two into her accomplices. I love every minute of it!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought two of those beds you can't destroy. Things have been going great - the boys don't bother them, chew on them, nothing. A month ago I took the covers off to wash them and walked away for a minute to put some other laundry away. I come back and they have destroyed the part of the bed that goes inside the cover - the non-tough part. I had smoke coming out my ears, but when you see their happy faces it is really hard not to laugh! 

I feel your pain


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Toby has gone through 2(.5) beds - and he's only 6 months old! The first bed was an expensively fluffy (though not monogrammed) fashion job, the second a slightly less pricey pillow, the third a Petsmart sale bed. He destroyed #1 & 2, and has chewed an impressive hole into #3 - despite having mountains of chew toys! I give up.
He's such a good, sweet, obedient, lovely pup, I can't begrudge him his chewing fun. I guess it's a mouthy Golden thing, bless them.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gorgeous house!!! I love the houses down here with the big porches.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I'm thinking I'll be a regular in this section of the forum too, as I have an ornery one. Those pics are too funny. I especially love the little dog standing there, as if he's saying, "What did you do?" "You're gonna be in trouble!"


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

And that is exactly why Baby J does NOT have a new bed yet. I think JOY shredded at least 6 !:doh:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Look at the nice even dispersion. Almost symmetric!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I had bought my son an LLBean bean bag chair with a really sturdy canvas type fabric cover, and when Brooks was little he liked to sleep on it. 
Then he got a little older and realized that it was fun to drag around. 
Then he got a little older and discovered it was really just a huge stuffed animal and he tore it open and strewed all the stuffing material all over.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Sadie hasnt shredded her be yet but every night before she gets onto it she does a chase around it and then pounces (?) onto the center and digs a bit..wish I had a dog to human translator handy.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

That green fuzz is way to familar. I have three goldens and I've bought 10 beds. Yes 10 and none of them were cheap.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

sadiegold said:


> Sadie hasnt shredded her be yet but every night before she gets onto it she does a chase around it and then pounces (?) onto the center and digs a bit..wish I had a dog to human translator handy.


I believe it's making a nest and I think it's instinctive. Some males may do it but none of mine have.

I don't know what ya"ll fussing about on the beds I have two that have lasted at least 7years

Just take the covers off and wash em!!


----------

